# Cheap Neon Tetras $1 ea



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I saw Neon Tetras on sale for $1ea at Petsmart. Normally they run $2ea. 

Another deal petsmart is running, they have Florish 250ml bottles for under $3. Burleson's Petsmart is running that deal. Every Thursday when their shipment comes in, I buy up the two bottles they always order. Ain't I a stinker.


----------



## PzykoSkillz (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks man. I knew the fish were on sale, didn't think to check the other stuff. Gonna go look tomorrow.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Ah thanks for the heads up.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If the Petsmart does not have the Flourish marked down, than they may have the "Hagen Plant Grow Natural System with CO2" marked down to cost, some under $11. Just alone that is worth it for the bubble ladder CO2 diffuser. The store only orders one per week. I've been giving those out to friends and family as starters into the world of CO2. I don't work for Petsmart, just a frequent shopper. When I find a great exploit, I mean deal, I take full advantage of it.

I have also noticed that they are now carrying CaribSea Floramax for $16 per bag. I haven't tried this brand but it is cheaper than Seachem's Fluorite which goes for $20 per bag.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

the petsmart here in plano hwy 75 at parker has lots of fish at $1.00 with the petmart card.
barbs,tetras, etc. they also have 25% off aquariums and I think plants are also 25% <-- I only have got the anubius, and java fern from them before...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Be careful of PetSmart plants. Many that they sell are not aquatic plants.

They also have Ottos for $1. Their fish are not always well cared for. Many may be diseased. Buy at your own risk.


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

also be careful of their water conditions i know the one on hwy 199 here in lake worth uses copper in their system to keep diseases away so just be careful and ask.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

that's why I use my 15g cube as a QT.


----------



## ridgell (Jun 29, 2010)

neons, tetras, rasboras, ottos (i bought out N.dallas inwood ottos), and many more all for a dollar! larger selection then they usually carry as well. had some unknown nice looking algae eater similar to SAE (not chinese) but i balked because it listed max size at 11 inches. all fish come with 14 day gaurantee...i have lost nearly half the ottos already but will get store cred for the price...so it is nearly bullet proof, so long as you do not introduce some form of plauge into your tank.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

CaribSea Floramax I can't speak for, but I know caribsea makes good live sand... I had there live sand in my saltwater tank... 

I so far got 35 ish rasbora hets from petsmart with no problems but i keep them in the 15g for a week then put them in my 55g. that's all i have in there along with some ottos from petsmart...


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I suggest if you do add straight to your tank. Dose with ParaGuard by Seachem for a few days. It will not attach your bio-filter and help protect your existing stock.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> I suggest if you do add straight to your tank. Dose with ParaGuard by Seachem for a few days. It will not attach your bio-filter and help protect your existing stock.


Thanks, for the helpful advice robert. I have a bottle of para guard. just haven't had to use it.
also the Hikiri/aquarium solutions prail-pro is awesome for protecting fish from getting anything.


----------



## AquaCamp (May 31, 2010)

I just bought 20 of the neons from the North Arlington Petsmart - thanks for letting me know about them.


----------

